# Not eggs again!



## pacanis (May 15, 2008)

OK. I'm still trying to decide what's for dinner, so I had a little snack in the meantime  Half a dozen hard cooked eggs. A lot has been said about eggs in the past few months and here's what I just encountered.... and my stomach documented.... 

My five chickens give me a dozen eggs about every 2-1/2 days. That's 2.5 for you metric folk 
In my fridge right now I have 5 dozen eggs. I have a dozen on the shelf at room temp that I just pulled out this morning. That's how I keep my eggs for my own use. And I pulled out an eighteen pack this morning because it was the oldest of the bunch and I wanted to hard cook them sometime today.

I filled the pot with cold water to cover the eggs by an inch. None floated. None even wanted to float or had ends turning upward. That says something about how old an egg has to be to be a floater... at least over 17-18 days. And BTW, over the 2-3 days I collect the eggs they are also at room temp before refrigerating them.

Bring water to boil.
Turn down to a simmer and cover for 15 minutes.
Drain and run cold water on them.

These eggs peeled easy and there wasn't any green on six of them (that I can verify at present ). This wasn't more than 30 minutes from pulling them off the stove.

And yes, I used the one handed pepper shaker with and matching salt shaker, had a cold one at the ready, and stood there at the counter eating them. They were just a snack after all!
Not to mention drying my hands long enough to snap a pic


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 15, 2008)

We had 11 chickens , and lots of eggs, we ended up giving a lot a away.


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2008)

Yum, pacanis.  They look beautiful.  I love eggs cooked  in any fashion.

One of  my favorites is "Eggs Goldenrod," which is  hard-cooked eggs that have   had the whites and yolks separated.  Chop both and set  aside.

Make a medium-thick  white sauce, add  the  chopped egg whites.  Serve over toast  and sprinkle the chopped egg yolks over as   a garnish.  Yum!

Sooo...have  Eggs Goldenrod for dinner.


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2008)

Give me the "white sauce" and I might have that tomorrow!


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Give me the "white sauce" and I might have that tomorrow!



Easy.

4 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
4 Tbsp. butter _not_ margarine
2 cups milk
Salt and pepper to taste

In a large heavy saucepan, melt butter.  Whisk in flour and cook over medium heat, whisking constantly, until the flour and butter  are  fully combined and the mixture bubbles gently.  Cook for about 5 minutes.

Then, gradually add the  milk,  whisking constantly to  keep from making lumps.   When  all  the  milk  has  been added, increase the heat until  the mixture  comes just  to a boil.  Gotta  keep  whiskin'.  Once the mixture  begins to boil,  whisk and  whisk  and   whisk  until  you  have  a  medium-thick   sauce.  Turn temp  down and add  salt and pepper to your liking.  Add the chopped  egg   whites  and  heat through.  You're done.


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2008)

mmmm, a lot like I make my creamed asparagus over toast. It's good to have the quantities, as I never write that stuff down when it comes out.
And you just reminded me I'm out of milk


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2008)

Don't  skimp and use reduced-fat milk.   This sauce is  sooo good  with whole   milk.


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2008)

What's reduced fat milk?


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> What's reduced fat milk?



Good boy!!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (May 16, 2008)

> One of my favorites is "Eggs Goldenrod,"


 
I didn't know it had a proper name.   For me, it's great comfort food.  Thanks for the reminder.

Pacanis, nice picture.  My Farmer's Market finally opens this wekend, so I can start buying free range chicken eggs again.  You could always pickle some of them.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2008)

Thanks. 
I hope to get to the store today and the eggs goldenrod could be on my plate today or tomorrow  I don't think I've been to the store in at least two weeks.... but now that my milk is gone 
Pickled eggs. I need to hunt down a recipe for that. And I _think_ I can use up some of that white distilled vinegar I have that way, too, unless I have to get the pickling vinegar. I've never pickled anything, so we'll see.

To tell the truth, I was a bit surprised that at 2-1/2 weeks old, they all sank and stayed there. I guess eggs can really last a long time if you are getting them fresh.


----------



## Loprraine (May 16, 2008)

The white vinegar will be fine in the pickled eggs.  I think I've seen some recipes here, if not I'll post mine. I always check the expiration date on the egg cartons I buy.  Sometimes the date can be a month away from when I'm buying them.  And, who knows how long they've been sitting on the shelf.  I don't mind paying the extra money at the Farmer's Market for ones that are only a few days old.


----------



## suziquzie (May 16, 2008)

Pacanis are your eggs alot smaller than store eggs or do you just have really huge hands???
They look so little! Just our size here... ok except for the man.


----------



## bethzaring (May 16, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I didn't know it had a proper name.  For me, it's great comfort food. Thanks for the reminder.


 
ditto, sort of.  We knew them as eggs ala goldenrod and mom made it for us kids when we were sick.  Dad was allergic to eggs so we NEVER had eggs for any meal, unless we were sick and mom made something special for us.

I love eggs, and use a lot of eggs, had 2 fried in bacon grease a few days ago for lunch.  We were briefly chicken holders, but stray dogs mutilated them and we never got any more.  I can go through a whole lotta eggs


----------



## sattie (May 16, 2008)

Hey Pacanis... what is the beverage you got in the pic with ya?  Is that beer?


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2008)

sattie said:


> Hey Pacanis... what is the beverage you got in the pic with ya? Is that beer?


 
Yes sattie, it is beer.
And if you'll notice..... it is *one beer.  *It's not like I have 3 or 4 drinks sitting there in front of me. 

Suzi, I think a little has to do with distortion, it seems like digital cams like to blow up nearby objects, but I have one chicken that lays what I would call a medium egg.  The rest are at least large, possibly jumbo.  I know that was one of the small ones.
I never get any double yolkers, though. And that's fine with me.


----------



## bethzaring (May 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Suzi, I think a little has to do with distortion,


 
I guessing it has to do with perspective, too?  How high is your hand holding the egg above the plate of eggs?  maybe at least 12 inches? or more?  The eggs do not look small (or medium) to me because I saw it in perspective.


----------



## suziquzie (May 16, 2008)

i was mostly referring to the one in his hand.


----------



## Chausiubao (May 16, 2008)

Poor Chinese college students (like myself) have fried eggs over rice for dinner! You might try it sometime, its quite good, it might even be a comfort food, I'm not sure about that.

You just fry some eggs and when they're almost done, add a little soy sauce to the pan so it can heat up, and you pour the whole thing over a bowl of rice. Its even better when the eggs are still runny so it can run out all over the rice.


----------



## sattie (May 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yes sattie, it is beer.
> And if you'll notice..... it is *one beer. *It's not like I have 3 or 4 drinks sitting there in front of me.


 
What, you trying to say sumthin????  Not like me in my pic with 4 drinks in front of me????


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 16, 2008)

Pacanis, when you go to the store, get some asparagus. Steam or saute your asparagus in EVOO/butter and then put two eggs (or more) fried in butter on top. Garnish with some fresh shredded or grated parmesan. Yummy. I already posted this somewhere else - probably on an asparagus thread. It's so good, it's worth posting twice, though.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2008)

Too late, Karen  I wonder how it will work with broccoli 

When you guys are talking about frying eggs to add to something, do you mean scrambled, sunnyside up, over easy.....?
That fried eggs on rice sounds good, too.

I obviously should start learning to do more with eggs, but ya can't beat hard cooked eggs and beer


----------



## sattie (May 16, 2008)

Fried Spam and egg sammie!!! Goes good with beer too!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 16, 2008)

I think it would probably work swell with broccoli; I'd chop it up a bit to make a bed for the eggs. We like our eggs "basted" - that means start them out on medium high heat in a nonstick frypan of bubbling butter, let the bottoms firm up a bit, then add a few tablespoons of water and cover the pan. In a minute or two, the tops will be cooked (opaque). Sorta like sunny side up, but with the white part solid and yolk nice and runny.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2008)

I know that look, Karen. I've covered eggs before I was frying and got that whiteish look to the yolks. I'm interested to try it with water added. I imagine it will speed things up.Thanks.

Don't like Spam. A couple of my friends used to rave about fried spam and mayo sandwiches. I tried it until the can was used up. It's food...... but that's about all I'll give it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Too late, Karen  I wonder how it will work with broccoli
> 
> When you guys are talking about frying eggs to add to something, do you mean scrambled, sunnyside up, over easy.....?
> That fried eggs on rice sounds good, too.
> ...



For me it always means over easy or basted (I have never tried the water method, usually it is fried in lots of bacon grease and I spoon the grease over it as it cooks... not good for the heart but darn good on the taste buds!

I wish I had your problem with too many eggs, LOL. If I tried to keep even a single chicken around here I would get run outta town. I wonder if they would survive a trip in bubble wrap??


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 17, 2008)

Ummm, you guys get funny over eggs, hey?  Beauty and good eats.


----------



## pacanis (May 17, 2008)

*Eggs Goldenrod?*

How'd I do Katie?

This is some _good_ food! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2008)

You get an A+++, pacanis.  Isn't it yummy?  Sometimes I add drained canned baby peas when I want a change.

This was a recipe I grew up having after Easter when we had lots of hardboiled eggs that needed to be used up.  I love it.

You can also use the same white sauce to make creamed chipped beef over toast/biscuits.  My daddy wouldn't eat S.O.S. as he knew it.  He ate too much of it when he was in the Navy.


----------



## babetoo (May 17, 2008)

*a different egg breakfast or lunch dish*

toast and butter an english muffin. slice canadian bacon , heated. put on one egg each side of muffin. either soft boiled , poached or fried to your prefrence. 

heat creamed spinach(frozen or make your own. ) i use frozen. then spoon over egg. sprinkle with cheese. nuke couple seconds to melt cheese. you will be pleasantly suprised.

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2008)

babetoo said:


> toast and butter an english muffin. slice canadian bacon , heated. put on one egg each side of muffin. either soft boiled , poached or fried to your prefrence.
> 
> heat creamed spinach(frozen or make your own. ) i use frozen. then spoon over egg. sprinkle with cheese. nuke couple seconds to melt cheese. you will be pleasantly suprised.
> 
> babe



Almost eggs sardou  - sounds tasty babe!


----------



## babetoo (May 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Almost eggs sardou  - sounds tasty babe!


 
thanks so much elf, what is eggs sardou?

babe


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2008)

babetoo said:


> thanks so much elf, what is eggs sardou?
> 
> babe



Babe,  Recipes : Eggs Sardou : Food Network   some background and a recipe for eggs sardou.  The picture looks yummy.


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2008)

Nice picture, Pacanis!  Here's another one I love:

Gratin of Hard Cooked Eggs. 


2 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp flour
1 1/2 cups milk
Pinch each S, P, freshly ground nutmeg (season generously)
1 1/4 cups grated Gruyere
6 hard boiled eggs
4 green onions
1 1/4 cups frozen peas
1/2 cup fresh bread crumbs

Make a white sauce with the first 4 ingredients, take off heat, and add one cup of the cheese, stirring until melted. 

Halve the eggs lengthwise, chop onions into pea size pieces. Place eggs, cut side up in buttered 6 cup casserole. Sprinkle peas and onions over top of eggs. Pour sauce over top, sprinkle with bread crumbs and remaining cheese. ( I mix them in the cuisinart with some fresh parsley and thyme). 
Bake in preheated 450 oven until browned and heated, app 25 to 30 minutes.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

I like Taylor Ham , with fried egg and cheese on a hard roll.


----------



## pacanis (May 23, 2008)

mmmm, that souunds good Loprraine.
I may have to pick up the missing ingredients and give that a try.


----------



## Loprraine (May 23, 2008)

I'm the only one who eats it, so i eat it for breakfast / lunches until it's gone.  It's rich, so I don't make it often. but I do love it.   Hope you do too!


----------



## babetoo (May 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Babe, Recipes : Eggs Sardou : Food Network some background and a recipe for eggs sardou. The picture looks yummy.


 
thanks, it sounds wonderful

babe


----------

